# My First Electric Smoker - Masterbuilt 40" or Cookshack Clone?



## gathumper (Dec 14, 2014)

Title sums it up well, but for a little more info, I've been smoking with charcoal on a 22" Weber Smokey Mountian for about 5 years now and have turned out some really good ribs, butts, brisket, turkey, etc. No complaints at all with the Weber and I'll likely continue to use it for these products.

Now I'm thinking about geting into some different things where I'm thinking an electric smoker would be a nice addition to my outdoor cooking arsenal. Right now I'm interested in traditional jerky and "sausage" type meats (with or without casings), but would almost certainly try some other smoked/cured meats. My thinking are lower temps and longer, controlled curing/smoking would lead me to an electric smoker. Am I correct?

Should I spend less to get in the game and upgrade later (if necessary) or spend more for a better smoker and avoid buying twice?

I'm VERY much open to suggestions and to learn from those who have traveled this path before, so please feel free to share your advice and wisdom, I would appreciate it. I'm reading and researching here and elsewhere, but want to document my research and purchase process here. Maybe my OCD will benefit someone else looking at purchasing an electric smoker!

Right now I'm considering the 40" MES (either the Gen1 or the new "Bluetooth" version). My reasoning is that I'd prefer the stainless interior, and avoid any of the issues with the Gen2. I can get a Gen1 shipped to Georgia for under $300. It looks like the cost of admission for the new model would be around $400 depending on where and when I purchase. Capacity is listed at 975 square inches with the four included racks. (There is room for two additional racks yielding a total of 1462 square inches) The heating element is 1200 watts and it weighs 72 pounds.

In my research I saw a lot of mentions for the Cookshack clones, and of course the Cookshack itself. If money was not a consideration, the Cookshack does seem like a good product with better temperature control and is "Made in USA".

While I'm ALWAYS willing to spend more for a quality product, I am also fiscally conservative and a bargain hunter!

In the Cookshack line I would consider the SM009-2 or the SM025 currently priced at $675 and $875. My choice to compare is the SM025 due to the 14"x18" grills. It has 2 grills for a total of 504 square inches of cooking surface. It has a 750 watt heating element. They currently have a 10% discount available with promo code "HOHOHO14". Shipping cost of the SM025 to me in Georgia is $77.18 bringing my total cost to $864.68.

The next smoker I looked at is the Smokin-It line. While I am really tempted by the Model 4 with the included Auber PID controller, I'm going to rule it out (for now) based on cost and size. $1399 + $220.44 shipping woudl cost me $1620.43.

In the Smokin-It line I've chosen the Model 3 for comparison. It looks like a good size for me and to compare to the MES 40" Inside dimensions are 15"x20". Not sure of the shelf size at this point, but using the inside dimensions yields 1200 square inches of cooking surface with the four included racks. (There is room for a 5th rack for 1500 square inches) The heating element is 1250 watts. The current cost is $499.99 plus $144.94 for a cost shipped to me in Georgia of $644.93. Holiday Special - Free Black Cover, Chip Screen, and rib hooks with the purchase of any smoker.

After I started looking at alternatives to the MES smoker I also discovered the Smokin Tex line. The Smokin Tex 1400 has 14.5"x14.5 shelves. Five shelves (including seafood shelf) yield 1051.25 square inches. It has a 700 watt heating element. At a cost of $669 plus $65.83 shipping to Georgia the 1400 would cost me 734.83.

Moving up to the Smokin Tex 1460 gets 14.5"x17.5" inside dimensions yielding about 1269 square inches with the five included shelves. It has room for seven shelves or about 1776 square inches of cooking space. The heating element is not specified. The cost increases to $1069 + $77.17 shipping for a total shipped to Georgia of $1146.17.

Next smoker I looked at is made by The Sausage Maker. Their 30 lb Digital Stainless Steel Smoker is on sale for $899 with free shipping. Inside dimensions are 15x16.5 with four shelves included for 990 square inches of cooking surface. (They say it can hold up to 12 shelves with 1 3/4 spacing) It has a 1000 watt heating element, (The smaller 20 pound smoker clearly states Made in USA, but no indication on the 30 pound so I'll have to confirm.) The weight is not listed.

Finally, I found the Iron Chef Kitchen Smoker with 15"x15" inside dimensions and has 5 shelves (including 1 seafood shelf) for a total of 1125 square inches. It has a 700 watt heating element and weighs in at 95 pounds. The cost is $349 plus $50 shipping for a total of $399. For a limited time get a free cutting board and cleaning brush.

I'd love to hear from anyone with hands on experience with any of these, but will welcome all advice and opinion!

Thank You!


----------



## padronman (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my .02 cents!

Why buy twice?   Waste of money!  I won't go into what I think of Masterbuilt products (you can search if ya want).

I own the Smokin-It #2 and couldn't be happier.  That thing is a workhorse and always gives me great results.  I do not consider it a "clone" of  a Smokin Tex or Cookshack.  ALL of those units are well made.  I mean when you make a cabinet style smoker it's gonna look the same.....not much you can do to set yourself apart :o) 

Do yourself a favor and buy the better smoker first AND last.  I choose the Smokin-It because of price point but ALSO because of the great reviews I saw all over the place. 

Good luck in your choice and happy Smoking

Scott













DSC_0170.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jul 23, 2014


















DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2014)

If money is no object I would go with Cookshack 066.  I own one and have never had any problems. And it was a refurb. Having said that I wholeheartedly recommend the SI units. My brother has the SI 3 so I can legitimately speak on both. SI:  the cord is longer, the element is a higher wattage, the shelves are larger,the wheels are larger, 5% off thru the SI Facebook Social store. 

Cookshack:  American made, digital done right, lower shipping costs, 10% off till 17 Dec, and once in your cart you can get 6 months financing with no interest thru PayPal.  

Both units are rock solid. You mentioned the new wifi smoker from Masterbuilt. Zero track record. That would be an unacceptable risk for me. If I was leaning toward MES it would be the Gen 1. Not the 2 because of its record reported here and not the new wifi model until it had been out for at least a year or longer. 

So to echo Scott, why buy twice?  You have pretty much eliminated the Cookshack units so in my mind that leaves the units from SI. They are simply put a lot of smoker for the money. No bells. No whistles. Just solid performance.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

I own and love my MES 30 Gen 1 and if I'd had it to do again and had the extra money I'd have bought the MES 40. I think people who don't own Masterbuilts yet still criticize them should remain out of the discussion and leave it to those of us who actually own and use Masterbuilts.

The MES is a fine smoker for the money and it is what it is: a great entry level electric smoker at a great price. If one has the finances, they learn to smoke on a MES and then sell it and trade up to a more expensive smoker if they wish.

As for the Cookshack, Old Sarge got a bargain on Made in USA Cookshack Amerique and loves it. But he paid a lot more for his than the $189 I paid for my Chinese-made MES 30. You can't compare the two really because they're two different smoking animals. A number of guys like the Smokin-It smokers but at least some if not all of those are also made in China and are cheaper than the Cookshacks.

What I question about the Iron Chef Kitchen Smoker (also Chinese-made I'm sure) is since the heating elements is 100 watts less than the MES 30 and has approximately 500 more square inches of cooking space, how would that be sufficient to provide adequate heat? And it costs about $60-$100 more?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 15, 2014)

I go along with the old sarge.  Among my smokers are two Cookshacks, the 009-02 and the 066.  The 066 is a set it and forget it smoker that uses very little electricity and little wood, most of my smokes use 2 oz. of wood chunks.  Cookshack has been building quality smokers, residential and professional for over 50 years.  If you are looking for quality in a smoker/oven with excellent customer service, why buy a knock off then wish you hadn't?  Sure they are on the expensive side, but hassle free and I am certain the last ones I will have to purchase. 

Tom


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

When has a cheap Chinese knockoff ever been better than a Made In USA original? Those of us on tight budgets buy the cheap Chinese stuff because that's what we can afford. I personally would love to have the disposable income to buy a fine but more expensive American-made anything. But without cheap Chinese products there wouldn't be a Costco, Walmart, Sam's Club, Lowes, Home Depot, etc., etc., etc....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 15, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Those of us on tight budgets buy the cheap Chinese stuff because that's what we can afford. I personally would love to have the disposable income to buy a fine but more expensive American-made anything.


I agree daRicksta, LOL.  If you only knew the sacrificing I had to do in order to get what I have.

Tom


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I agree daRicksta, LOL.  If you only knew the sacrificing I had to do in order to get what I have.
> 
> Tom


Tom, if you'd like to PM me I'd honestly like to know. I just had to ask the wife for the go ahead to dip into the family finances since I rarely buy big ticket items for myself. Yes, we have kids. Yeah they're grown and out of the house now but 2.5 years ago they were younger and still here.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2014)

Rather than cheap I prefer the term inexpensive, unless it is shabbily made and fails one way or another after minimal use be it shoes or a smoker.  But I do agree with Rick that these stores sell what we need everyday at prices we can afford. And they provide a lot of jobs in a lot of towns all across America. What is sad is that name brand companies, in order to meet the bottom line which is profits for shareholders and making payroll had no choice but to move manufacturing off shore.  EPA regulations became stringent, and many factories, plants and mills simply could not or would not modernize.  It was cost prohibitive. But designing an item in the US and overseeing it's production overseas is not that bad of a tradeoff. Not great, but not bad. What is sad is that we were once an Export Nation, and now we are an Import nation.  But all is not lost, for a price sometimes very reasonable, there are still goods and wares Made in America. For those who are interested, here is a good site to visit that scours the US for American made products. 

http://madeinusaforever.com

Back on topic.  The smokers available today, regardless of the country of manufacture provide pretty good value for the dollar spent. Some provide better value than others. Some are more robust than others, but at a higher cost, and should therefore last a lot longer. Companies like Smokin-it, SmokinTex, Masterbuilt, Cookshack and others are family owned and run businesses providing good products at a fair price based upon their operating costs. Regardless of what one pays for an item, it should work as intended, and reliably whether it costs $100 or $1000. Modifications should be something to make its use easier, not something necessary just to get it to perform is basic function. 

I stated earlier that if one is leaning toward the MES, get the GEN1 model. I have no experience with MES except their turkey fryer and it is top notch.  But I rarely read about the GEN 2 without there being some problem with it be it a small or big problem. Sometimes I feel that the purchaser had higher expectations than the smoker could deliver.   And I stand by with reservations on the new wifi model. No track record. It could turn out to be a Cookshack killer, or it could be nothing more than a GEN2 with fancy makeup.  Time will tell. The bottom line is research all the forums, PM those who own what you are considering, buy what you need and can afford. 

And now it is time for a cold Pabst.

One other thing.  These companies have pretty standout warranties.  Not all customers keep what they buy and back the go to be checked out, repaired as necessary, and sold at a great price.  But you have to ask. Which is how I got the Amerique.  Refurbished with a new warranty.  So ask.  You might be pleasantly surprised. I was.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the replies! Money is definately an object for me as well, so that's how Cookshack got eliminated. I could MAYBE stretch into the $500-$1000 range, but no way can I justify over $1000 at this time in my life. I had originally planned to spend $300 for the 40" Masterbuilt, but would not have a problem going up to $500 for a better smoker. Anything over $500 is going to be a stretch, but I'm guilty of stretching before, and I'm sure I'll do it again.

I'm almost always guilty of budget creep, and when I can afford it, I like to buy quality and buy once. Just ordered a grinder last week, started looking at $100 grinders, bumped up to Cabelas "Pro" line, and then ended up buying the 3/4 HP Cabelas Commercial grade. The metal gears, stainless steel, and 5 year warranty made me do it! (I think I got a pretty good deal on it, for $308 after a $20 discount with free shipping)

Right now I'm leaning toward the SI Model 3, but no decision has been reached! I'm planning to call SI and talk to them about the Model 3 and Model 4. I'm also going to give the folks at Sausagemaker a call and see what I can learn about their smokers. Wondering if their 30 lb Digital Smoker is made in the US like the 20 lb, and I want to learn more about the "digital temperature control".

Still haven't ruled out the MES, but would probably order a Gen1. Under $300 would be nice!

Anyone have any experience with the smokers from The Sausage Maker?

http://www.sausagemaker.com/4010130lbstainlesssteelsmoker.aspx

Thanks Again!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2014)

Because one can never have too much stress in one's life, here is another smoker.  Cabella's sells these, and smaller ones as well. These are made by PS Seasonings, and are primarily for sausage, but also suitable for ribs and buts. A black version with stainless interior is also available. Ken Hanni at PS Seasonings is the point of contact.

http://psseasoning.com/index.cfm/act/product.view/category_id/50/av/r/product_id/3412

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Pro-Series-Smoker/715132.uts


----------



## daricksta (Dec 16, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Rather than cheap I prefer the term inexpensive, unless it is shabbily made and fails one way or another after minimal use be it shoes or a smoker.  But I do agree with Rick that these stores sell what we need everyday at prices we can afford. And they provide a lot of jobs in a lot of towns all across America. What is sad is that name brand companies, in order to meet the bottom line which is profits for shareholders and making payroll had no choice but to move manufacturing off shore.  EPA regulations became stringent, and many factories, plants and mills simply could not or would not modernize.  It was cost prohibitive. But designing an item in the US and overseeing it's production overseas is not that bad of a tradeoff. Not great, but not bad. What is sad is that we were once an Export Nation, and now we are an Import nation.  But all is not lost, for a price sometimes very reasonable, there are still goods and wares Made in America. For those who are interested, here is a good site to visit that scours the US for American made products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great post. But I'm not one for polite euphemisms. Cheap is cheap says I. 

I will say that Masterbuilt is a great company and I really wasn't aware of how good they were until after I bought my smoker because I didn't know any smoker brands before I started my pre-purchase research. Yes, Masterbuilt makes the Butterball turkey fryers which are also highly regarded. 

If my disposable income had its druthers, it would seriously consider a CookShack or some other American-made smoker of solid repute. But as I've stated many times, the MES 30 and 40 is designed to be a fine entry level or affordable smoker, which it more than succeeds at being.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 21, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Because one can never have too much stress in one's life, here is another smoker.  Cabella's sells these, and smaller ones as well. These are made by PS Seasonings, and are primarily for sausage, but also suitable for ribs and buts. A black version with stainless interior is also available. Ken Hanni at PS Seasonings is the point of contact.
> 
> http://psseasoning.com/index.cfm/act/product.view/category_id/50/av/r/product_id/3412
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Pro-Series-Smoker/715132.uts


Thanks for the links! I overlooked this one on Cabela's site and had not seen the Pro Smoker from PS Seasoning either.  I have been VERY busy the past 2 weeks preparing, interviewing, AND being selected for a new position at work, but I have had a little extra time this weekend to do some more reading and writing. Posted questions over at the SI Forums about the SI #3 vs #4, since I was leaning a little in that direction. Talked to Steve at SI yesterday and he was helpful, too.

I'll re-iterate that the folks I spoke with at Masterbuilt were very friendly and helpful as well, they see like a good company, too. So two good companies, two good options at each price point.

And I haven't ruled out the MES yet either. A lot less money to get in the electric smoker game, it looks like a good budget based option, and adding an Auber PID could make it a really good budget smoker! I can get an all stainless Gen1 and run it as is, then add a PID for precise temperature control.

Now, over at the SI site I've been considering the #3 vs #4 and it's still a toss up. But if I decided the #4 was the size/price point I was interested in the PK100 from Cabelas/PS Seasonings begins to look mighty interesting! On sale now at Cabelas for $1199, it would run me about $1275 including tax and discounts. (saving $155 shipping by picking it up since a Cabelas is nearby)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...Rprd715132&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd715132;cat104582880

I'm going to give this one the old OCD treatment, advertised to be Made in USA, 18 guage 304 SS, 1250 watt dual zone heating element with digital temperature control from 65-250, this thing looks like a contender! Has anyone got one? I'll definately be giving Ken a call at PS Seasonings/Pro Smoker 'N Roaster next week!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 21, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Because one can never have too much stress in one's life, here is another smoker.  Cabella's sells these, and smaller ones as well. These are made by PS Seasonings, and are primarily for sausage, but also suitable for ribs and buts. A black version with stainless interior is also available. Ken Hanni at PS Seasonings is the point of contact.
> 
> http://psseasoning.com/index.cfm/act/product.view/category_id/50/av/r/product_id/3412
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Pro-Series-Smoker/715132.uts


I just looked at the PS pro smoker page. What I saw eloquently presents the case for wood pellets over wood chips and biscuits. It also states the difference between BBQ pellets and heating pellets:

*"WHY WOOD PELLETS:*

- FLAVOR = Wood pellets provide more flavor and offer a variety of flavors

- SMOKE = Wood Pellets provide more smoke with more consistency

- HEAT = Heat source is 100% natural wood pellets, no fuel or hot coals etc.

- CLEAN BURNING = Wood pellets product very little ash with very little creosote build up

- SAFE = Danger of fire from removing hot ash and embers is eliminated, unlike log burning units

*ABOUT PELLETS:*

Pellets are easily obtainable through the U.S. [The best are made from] 100% wood, food grade barbecue pellets specifically produced for use with food.  Barbecue pellet are made from hardwoods that contain fewer resins and are produced in a controlled process to ensure a food grade product.  (Heating pellets, on the other hand, are produced specifically for heat stoves and do not meet food grade requirements.)  Barbecue pellets are made by pulverizing hardwood sawdust and extruding to a uniform density through a rotating die under enormous heat and pressure (400 degrees F @ 10,000 PSI).  Naturally occurring lignin in the wood binds the pellets into their shape.  Pellets are then cooled and placed in...bags."

I took out the stuff pertaining to the company's own wood pellets because otherwise this is a nice little essay providing great info on wood pellets, including how the best ones are manufactured. I buy mine only from Todd Johnson at A-MAZE-N.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 21, 2014)

All Right, somebody needs to stop me from going ahead and buying the Cabela's branded Pro Smoker PK100ss while it is on sale!

Is there any reason NOT to choose it over the SI #4? They seem to be comparable in size and features and I really like that the PK100 will hold a lower temp. I might want to smoke some cheese.

It's on sale for $1199, (final cost about $1275) compared to $1550 including shipping for the SI #4, a $250 savings. However, Steve is coming to Nashville in February, so I can drive up there and pick up the SI #3 for around $1330. Now it's a toss up again!

I really like supporting US Manufacturing, but I also like supporting small businesses, so maybe a wash, maybe a slight edge to the PK100 for being made in the USA.

PK100 has a door gasket and two latches vs 3 latches on the #4.

I wonder if the digital controller on the PK100 is equal to the Auber?

*EDIT: Talked to Cabela's and they looked at the manual. It appears to just be digital temperature control, not programmable. +1 for the Auber on the #4!*

Cabela's rep said the sale price should be good through the first of the year, and the current sale price is the lowest he has seen it.

Thank You!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2014)

I would stick with the smokers from SI. Plenty of owners on both SMF and SI should you have any questions or just need to learn from others as well as share experiences.  The CS Amerique is larger than the SI 3 capacity wise but the racks are a tad smaller and the smoker costs more than the SI4.  Great smoker, and the digital is built it and tight.  But from what you have posted here and elsewhere, I think the SI is for you.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

old sarge said:


> I would stick with the smokers from SI. Plenty of owners on both SMF and SI should you have any questions or just need to learn from others as well as share experiences.  The CS Amerique is larger than the SI 3 capacity wise but the racks are a tad smaller and the smoker costs more than the SI4.  Great smoker, and the digital is built it and tight.  But from what you have posted here and elsewhere, I think the SI is for you.


Thank You! Confidence is HIGH on buying the SI smoker, just need to decide #3 or #4.

I don't NEED the #4, but I want it!

The #3 WOULD meet my needs, and a fella can always buy another one (or something different).

Heck, I just "accidently" ordered one of these! On sale, $20 rebate, $10 Club points, looks like a fun cooker to take to the lake!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1625098&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1625098;cat104276880


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

Morning....  If I were in the market for a new smoker, I would seriously look at the SM country style smoker...  Reading the owners manual, it will control temperatures from 50 -200 deg. F....   I like to cold smoke bacon, cheese, salmon, steaks (before putting on the grill) etc...  During the winter, having the smoker control temps at 50 is a big plus...   The additional height for hanging sausages or bellies for bacon is a plus....  It's American Made...   http://www.sausagemaker.com/4090330lbdigitalcountrysmoker.aspx













30LbSmoker_06.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I had looked at this one earlier, along with their other smokers. The thing that concerned me about this one was the 200 degree upper limit. I would like the versatility to go up to at least 250 for some smokes, and I'd really like the ability to go up to 300 if I wanted to. Otherwise this looks like a good option for the low temp, cheese to sausage, smokes.

But, thanks again, I appreciate ALL the input on the decision making process. Maybe I really need TWO smokers! yea, let me see how I can speak THAT by the CEO! I've managed to convince her we NEED another smoker for the low and better controlled temps, but I don't think I could sell her on the idea that I really need TWO smokers! But then, I did manage to sell the idea of a wood fired pizza oven in the outdoor kitchen next year, so you never know!


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

tundarum said:


> Need clarification on PID controller with digitally controlled smokers. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it is my understanding that a PID controller will not function with a digital smoker (Ex. MES digital smoker) since the PID will not be able to cycle a digital smoker 'ON' after power is removed by the PID...digital smoker has reached set temp and would require manual intervention to resume power by manually pressing the digital control power on button.


My understanding is that you would bypass/eliminate the on-board digital controller?

Not my area of expertise but I'm sure someone else will help out!


----------



## butthead66 (Dec 22, 2014)

I currently own a SI #2. My ONLY regret is that i didn't purchase the #3. lol. I absolutely love my SI smoker. I chose it because it seemed to be the best smoker for the money, after reading reviews on every smoker in it's range. The quality is certainly well above what i expected, and the customer service seems to be great as well. I can't rate any other smokers from personal experience. Just read as many reviews as you can.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

gathumper said:


> Thanks for the link! I had looked at this one earlier, along with their other smokers. The thing that concerned me about this one was the 200 degree upper limit. I would like the versatility to go up to at least 250 for some smokes, and I'd really like the ability to go up to 300 if I wanted to. Otherwise this looks like a good option for the low temp, cheese to sausage, smokes.
> 
> But, thanks again, I appreciate ALL the input on the decision making process. Maybe I really need TWO smokers! yea, let me see how I can speak THAT by the CEO! I've managed to convince her we NEED another smoker for the low and better controlled temps, but I don't think I could sell her on the idea that I really need TWO smokers! But then, I did manage to sell the idea of a wood fired pizza oven in the outdoor kitchen next year, so you never know!




I will preliminarily smoke stuff in my smoker then move it to the kitchen oven to finish....    Smoking meats is usually done from 50-140....


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I will preliminarily smoke stuff in my smoker then move it to the kitchen oven to finish.... Smoking meats is usually done from 50-140....


Just to be clear, I was thinking about also using the new smoker for butts, ribs, brisket usually done at 225-250. Turkeys I smoke from 275-300.

The PK100 is advertised from 65-250. The SI 100-250, but I don't know if the Auber PID changes that?

Just thinking it would be good to have options!


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 22, 2014)

I have walked in your shoes, meaning I started out with the MES 30 and ended up having to replace it after making wiring repairs several times. I bought the Smokin-It #3 and love it. So far (1yr) it has been problem free, the thing is a beast. For instance, comparing quality of racks vs the MES, the Smokin-It racks are a lot beefier and comparable to a rack you would find in a kitchen oven, not the thinner light weight racks the MES had. Very well insulated stainless steel box, quality wheels make rolling it from place to place a snap. Like any analog electric the temps rise and fall with the cycling of the element. For the items I typically smoke like brisket, pork butt, turkey, chicken, and ribs that is not a problem. If that bothers you I suggest you plan on getting a digital unit or add a PID such as the Auber.

I would definitely recommend deciding on something a little more expensive and just buy it one time.

I wish you the best in your purchase.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

tundarum said:


> Just curious, how do you maintain smoke at low temps? Are you using an external smoke generator or ice in smoker?



I have a MES 30.... modified with a 1500 watt dimmer switch.....  I use the AMNPS pellet smoke generator in a Mail Box modification...


The Dimmer switch, on it's lowest setting, will maintain about 58-65 degrees when the outside temp is freezing....   when it gets warmer, I turn the heat off...













Dimmer Switch.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

gathumper said:


> Just to be clear, I was thinking about also using the new smoker for butts, ribs, brisket usually done at 225-250. Turkeys I smoke from 275-300.
> 
> The PK100 is advertised from 65-250. The SI 100-250, but I don't know if the Auber PID changes that?
> 
> Just thinking it would be good to have options!





Smoked at 140 and cooked at 180....













PR 12-7-14 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 22, 2014





.... 













PR 12-7-14 3.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2014)

The SI smokers were designed to operate low and slow and are configured as such with an upper limit of 250 degrees, minus temperature swings which are normal and acceptable (see the site FAQ).  If the smoker uses a bulb and capillary thermostat with a hi limit of 250 degrees, it should be possible to replace it with one that has a higher limit setting, provided  the heating element will cooperate and handle the higher temperature as well as the smoker. Here is a link for b&c controllers.  However, as stated above, one can always finish in an oven.  Modifying by changing out the controller may void the warranty.  

http://www.tempco.com/Catalog/Section 13-pdf/Bulb_Capillary_Thermostats.pdf

As for two smokers:  His and Hers.

Regarding the Auber being incorporated into an already digitized smoker, I would think that it would have to be totally bypassed to avoid conflicts, but I really don't know. Some who own a standard SI (see their site) have used the Auber with no problems.  Some have bypassed the stock controller completely, while a few have wired in a switch that allows the stock controller to be used OR the Auber.  Their choice. If one dies, they continue smoking with the operational controller by switching. And many use the SI as is.  No Auber or other modifications and get great results.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

I wonder how the SI4 is set up since it includes the Auber?

If I get the SI3 I'll probably start off without the Auber and add it later if needed, but I'm thinking it would be a nice thing to have. Options!

On a side note, Steve said the digital version is coming along well and would probably be available by summer.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

tundarum said:


> As I understand it, a PID controller takes over and will permit higher temps than whatever control came with the smoker.


I was more wondering about lower temps, but it would be good to know what temps the SI is capable of with the Auber.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2014)

The Auber ships with the SI4.  It is not hard wired into the SI4. Plug the smoker into the Auber and the Auber into the outlet. A little programming and voila.  All of this is covered at SI.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank You!

Just looking at Auber's web site for more detailed info and found this. The SI is golden for all my needs with the Auber!

Obviously not going to run at 65 when it's 90 outside, but I believe it will cover all the bases!

*Minimum Control Temperature*5 °C (9 °F) above ambient with smoker generator off, 22 °C (40 °F) above ambient with smoke generator on.*Maximum Control Temperature*350 °C (660 °F)


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2014)

gathumper,

Just make sure the smoker/heating element can handle the higher temps for a prolonged period of time. As for the low temperature, it has to get hot enough to generate smoke.  Hats where a cold plate/cold smoke plate comes in handy. The element is hot enough to generate the smoke and the cold plate holds down/ absorbs much of the heat.  Thus, cold smoking.  

Someone at SI reports using the ANMPS in his SI4 without any problems and there was no need for additional ventilation i.e. drilling an additional hole of two in the base of the unit. Some folks have done that with a SmokinTex and then just plug the additional hole(s) when using the stock woodbox and not using the AMNPS.  

A couple of links related to the AMNPS:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126290/amnps-mod-for-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers

Dave


----------



## troutter (Dec 22, 2014)

Personally, I think you are working/thinking way to hard about buying a smoker.  I've built impromptu smokers along creek banks using nothing but rocks, smoked food on a charcoal grill, used an MES, and built my own smoker out of wood, with scraps I had laying around.  Don't be a fool and think spending thousands of dollars on a smoker will make your food taste better.  Building your skills and using proper technique for the item(s) you are smoking is far more important than the amount of money you spend on a smoker.  Give me 30 minutes and a pile of rocks and I'll build a smoker that can produce food equal to or better than the best smokers you can buy.

Don't bust your wallet on a smoker, Just my 2 cents.  lol

Troutter


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

Troutter said:


> Personally, I think you are working/thinking way to hard about buying a smoker.  I've built impromptu smokers along creek banks using nothing but rocks, smoked food on a charcoal grill, used an MES, and built my own smoker out of wood, with scraps I had laying around.  Don't be a fool and think spending thousands of dollars on a smoker will make your food taste better.  Building your skills and using proper technique for the item(s) you are smoking is far more important than the amount of money you spend on a smoker.  Give me 30 minutes and a pile of rocks and I'll build a smoker that can produce food equal to or better than the best smokers you can buy.
> 
> Don't bust your wallet on a smoker, Just my 2 cents.  lol
> 
> Troutter


Thanks for your thoughts. I agree with you mostly. I can't help being OCD, thank goodness the ADD balances it out! I just enjoy learning everything about something that I'm interested in. That's the way I'm wired and it aggrevates my wife to death, and sometimes gets me, too!

And, I know, without a doubt, that I could pick up a 30" MES for $150 and be making good eats. Heck I used a Brinkman ECB for years before someone told me they didn't work that well, who knew! I know I got a lot of use out of that $59 WalMart smoker for about 5 years before it rusted out from sitting outdoors. What, you're supposed to clean and take care of it? My original Kenmore branded Kettle bought in 1985 (maybe made by Weber?) has sat outside for almost 30 years and will still turn out a fine burger!

And if I had went ahead and bought the MES Gen1 40" for $299 and never started this post, I'd be smoking already and it would be fine.

But, I work and earn money so I can indulge myself in some of my hobbies. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or chase women. My house is paid for, no car payments, very little debt at all. So here I am going all OCD on the great smoker decision, a month ago it was my Yamaha inverter generator, before that it was a used truck camper, before that, well you get the picture!

I'm pretty close to knowing enough about the features I want in an electric smoker, and deciding what it's worth to me. I would never tell anyone they needed to spend more, or spend less. It's a quest for knowledge, and when it's done I hope to have a smoker that will work and not leave me wanting (and probably buying) another one. After almost 60 years on the earth, I've determined that, for me, it's usually better to buy a little better product, rather than buy and replace a less expensive product.

Oh, and I really do thank you for your comment, no sarcasm, and no hard feelings! The length of my post in no way insicates a desire to repudiate your post, it's just the way I'm wired! I'm OCD and wordy, and like to communicate.

Love the Lord, Love You, That's what Jesus said to do!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2014)

I think there is a little bit of OCD in all of us from time to time.  Just depends upon ones interests. I went the same route when I was researching my first electric smoker. Then did the deed and have been happily smoking ever since. It just came time to either take care of business or leave the latrine. I rested much easier after that.  Then it was on to another quest. Finding the perfect Good Book.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

old sarge said:


> I think there is a little bit of OCD in all of us from time to time.  Just depends upon ones interests. I went the same route when I was researching my first electric smoker. Then did the deed and have been happily smoking ever since. It just came time to either take care of business or leave the latrine. I rested much easier after that.  Then it was on to another quest. Finding the perfect Good Book.


Good Word! I'm going to call Steve in a week or so and probably drive up to Nashville and meet him in February. SI3, SI4, who knows, I'll be happy with either one.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

tundarum said:


> I'm in the same state of mind as you (I'm retired with money. I want quality and little hassle, etc.) That said, I've done all the research that you have (I'm a research fanatic) and have arrived at the conclusion that a Smokin-It Model 3 with PID controller or Model 4 (PID included) is the best deal out there. I've also concluded that purchasing multiple SI Model 1's provides the same or better smoking area as the larger models when you factor in shipping costs and the added bonus of being able to smoke different products at different temps is especially attractive to me. It seems to make more sense in terms of cost and versatility to purchase multiple SI 1's and you could run 4 of them simultaneously off the same electric circuit (15 amps).


That's why I'm thinking about getting an SI3 and then adding another one, or a different smoker if needed.

The SI3 is the smallest I think I want to get, just because I like to turn out full slabs of ribs or smoke a full packer.

What could push me over to the SI4 is my desire to hang 20-25 pounds of sausage in it.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 22, 2014)

tundarum said:


> You and I are on the same exact page. I've recently experimented with sausage making and the SI4 would definitely be needed for proper sausage smoking. For the same reasons, I will probably get an SI4 in the near future. I have also converted a large upright freezer in my basement to a curing chamber for dry curing sausage, etc. It was much easier and less expensive than I thought it would be. BTW, my CS SM025 does full slabs (18" W by 14" D grates).


Yep, I've been looking at fridges on Craigslist this week! Just reading an article on sausagemaker about this. Did yours go anything like this?

http://www.sausagemaker.com/tutorials/chamber/curing_chamber.html

I guess it's oK to hijack your own thread! Here's another build I found here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-curing-chamber-massive-amounts-of-build-view

Here's a cooler I found. I like the glass door! But would a "real" fridge be better?













Cooler.jpg



__ gathumper
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## gathumper (Dec 23, 2014)

tundarum said:


> Sorry for the delay responding...fell asleep watching Denver loose last night. Mine was much simpler than the tutorial on the Sausage Maker website. BTW, I know the guy at SM who built that curing chamber...I live 20 minutes from the SM retail store. Also, a used freezer is better than a fridge because it's better insulated, therefore more efficient. My upright freezer doesn't have a separate chamber like in the SM tutorial. That cooler you found should do the trick. I bought this humidifier from SM:
> 
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/search.aspx?find=humidifier
> 
> ...


Good info! Not sure why a freezer didn't occur to me! I liked the glass door so I could see what's going on without opening the door, but was concerned about the insulating quality of the "display" coolers. A freezer would be a good idea and also eliminates the need to cut! The cooler I posted is only $95, but I haven't heard back from the seller yet. I'm not in a big hurry on this, they're always popping up on Craigslist here.


----------



## gathumper (Dec 23, 2014)

tundarum said:


> Looking at the pic of the cooler it looks like you might have to remove the bottom shelf to accommodate a humidifier. Nice thing about a large upright freezer is that can usually place the humidifier on the floor without losing a rack/shelf. The distance between the racks in my freezer allow for hanging multiple batches of sausage between the racks. I try to keep as many shelves as possible since I also use the freezer for storing smoked cheese. I don't see why that cooler wouldn't work and for $95 you can't go wrong. Let me know how you make up. BTW, whereabouts are you located?


The sunny south, Georgia!

I have a room under my front porch that is currently cement block walls with a dirt floor. I'm debating on the floor, but thinking about making it my smokehouse. It's long and narrow (about 8x30) and I may end up with multiple rooms for curing, smoking, and storage celler. Current plan is to convert the porch above to a sunroom and solid floor (currently typical 2x6 porch floor) and then do my upgrades below. Fun project for me!


----------



## scott am (Dec 26, 2014)

I picked up a new Amerique for Christmas and so far not too impressed . setting temperature at 275 for seasoning had temperature swings from 235 to 286. Getting alot of smoke through the right and left upper door. Looks like the welds there are not smooth. 

When I ordered they didn't have any in their warehouse so not sure if this was a rush job, previously returned unit  or whatnot. In any case I am not planning on smoking anything in it , calling them Monday and likely sending it back and going with another brand. Likely the smokin tex. 

Should have gone with a clone to begin with.


----------



## scott am (Dec 26, 2014)

The first time I seasoned it I did it empty and didn't notice the temperature problems until a could hours into the seasoning, I let it finish.

 I actually considered the load issue and ran it again with a pot of water in there , l did notice that it held  very close to the 275 for about 45 minutes then it started its temp drops to the 240's.  

 I could potentially deal with the smoke issue with some rtv if it doesn't fix itself but there is no excuse for an electric smoker to be under temperature by 40 degrees .  I'll talk to the people at cookshack on Monday.  If they want to send me out replacement parts I'll give it a shot. Otherwise I'll take the shipping hit and dump it while I can.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 27, 2014)

Instead of water, I would substitute a pan of moist sand. A loaf pan should do. My Amerique is stable.  I did check it against a Williams-Sonoma (Maverick) last year out of shear boredom after reading about the significant differences with the maverick and other smokers and there were some differences.  I attached the remote probe adjacent to the sensor in the Amerique. However, I was getting great food so I put the Maverick away and ceased my worries. On my first butt, when it was at 195 degrees internal, I checked it with a thermapen and was within 1 or 2 degrees of what the on board system read. And I probed it in a couple of areas.  Overall, very satisfied.   Something else to consider is the way the Amerique and the Maverick (or any sensor) processes the temperature.  Is it taking a reading or several and processing an average through a built in algorithm? 

Smoke leakage:  it will eventually seal up. Maybe not 100% but it will diminish over time. Whether it exits the vent or at a corner or top of the door, it has to go somewhere. An inexpensive set of brass gauges should show you the gap and if you feel the need, some 3M high temp stainless steel tape cut to size will lessen or eliminate the gap.

I tell a lot of people two things: 1- nothing made by man will be 100% perfect and 2- if the food is good and on time, results trump all else.

The folks at CS will be able to help, and some of the forum members may have some thoughts on this issue.

Good luck.


----------



## cool mo d (Dec 27, 2014)

How do I tell a Gen1 MES from a 2?


----------



## geerock (Dec 27, 2014)

Gen 1 has controller in thr back top and top vent.  Gen 2 has front controller and left side vent.  There are other differences but you can tell from this.
Now.... the next generation of mes is just coming into stores now and it looks like a pretty nice unit.  Bass Pro has them and others will after the first of the year.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 27, 2014)

I wouldn't a brand new smoker leaking smoke, but I saw a show where the guy who sells his smoked meats professionally was standing by a huge homemade cabinet-type smoker and smoke was leaking out from all around the doors. That showed that he didn't care. But then, smoke leaking out from the doors of a huge smoker is vastly different from it leaking out from a much smaller CS or a MES.


----------



## scott am (Dec 29, 2014)

Called CS today and the nice lady who answered placed me on support hold. On hold for an hour before I hung up and called back .  They expedited me this time and I talked to bill. They are sending me out a new controller ..


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 29, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Smoke leakage:  it will eventually seal up. Maybe not 100% but it will diminish over time. Whether it exits the vent or at a corner or top of the door, it has to go somewhere. An inexpensive set of brass gauges should show you the gap and if you feel the need, some 3M high temp stainless steel tape cut to size will lessen or eliminate the gap.
> 
> I tell a lot of people two things: 1- nothing made by man will be 100% perfect and 2- if the food is good and on time, results trump all else.
> 
> ...


I agree with sarge,  I have two Cookshacks and they both leak a little smoke around the doors at times.  What the heck, they are smokers.  If there was not smoke escaping every place it possibly could on any smoker, I would be concerned of too much draft.

Tom


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2014)

Let's see if the controller solves the problem. I cannot recall seeing any more than a couple of controller problems here or at the CS forum.  And one was just a loose connector.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2014)

Good catch on the wiring.


----------

